# taking uk car to kos



## ron and christine (Jul 25, 2009)

We are moving to Kos in september 2010 and would like to know if we take a car from the uk, and before the six months are up, we leave the country with it . Can we return with the same car after a certain time.


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

ron and christine said:


> We are moving to Kos in september 2010 and would like to know if we take a car from the uk, and before the six months are up, we leave the country with it . Can we return with the same car after a certain time.


Hi, You used to be able to do this but i can not confirm for you. I know that the authorities are stricter with people keeping their cars here and then going to Italy on the ferry and coming straight back, or as some have done just going to the ferry coming from Italy and buying someones ticket. So for sure there is a time that you must have been out of Greece for. Some Brits and others are known to keep their cars here and never take them back to the Uk which means they have no insurance or tax. It would be better if Greece is going to be your permanent home to sell your car and buy one here. To me it seems wrong to pay the road tax to the Uk and not the Greek government. Or contact the KEP here and they will advise you on how to get the registration changed over. Often it is cheaper to sell and buy again here. One more thing , if you did keep your car here longer than allowed and they caught you the cost to cover the car being impounded and the fine will be huge. I am aware of one person this happened to and he had to just up and leave the country as he could not pay it.


----------



## ron and christine (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for that, I thought it might be something like that. Im driving out to Kos with a luton van in september and taking it back to uk at xmas,then i was going to take my car back, but I dont think Ill do that now. friend of mine out there brought an ex rental for 2000 eros.


----------



## ron and christine (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks for that, I thought it was something like that.


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

Thats the best thing, you will need a residency permit to buy a car and you get this from the police, and a tax number from the tax office. You mentioned you have a van, so just to let you know that here in Greece you can not buy a van of any kind without an "efkatharistiko", not sure of spelling. You have one of these if you have a business or land with trees etc, that are written into your house contract. it is a tax paper. You can buy a van or truck here only if you can prove the need to use it. But buying a car is easy, good luck with your move.


----------



## davemina (Mar 2, 2009)

ron and christine said:


> We are moving to Kos in september 2010 and would like to know if we take a car from the uk, and before the six months are up, we leave the country with it . Can we return with the same car after a certain time.


Hi my wife is Greek and we are moving to Rhodes next year, i have looked in to taking a UK vehicle with us, but it really isn't worth the hassle. I am like yourself, taking a van etc, but then returning it back to the UK.
All the best
Dave


----------



## ron and christine (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks, that seems like the best option


----------



## Emma Anderson (Dec 5, 2009)

*Kos & cars*



ron and christine said:


> We are moving to Kos in september 2010 and would like to know if we take a car from the uk, and before the six months are up, we leave the country with it . Can we return with the same car after a certain time.


Hello Ron & Christine

I am also moving to Kos in 2010. I am hoping to go in April/May. I've lived over there for several years previously and made the mistake of coming back to the UK in 2006. I first lived there back in the nineties and my love affair with Kos has never ended. It is wonderful to hear about others planning a new life there and it would be great to keep in touch. I have lots of friends and family (both Greek & English) living there and if I don't know the answer to any questions you may have then I am bound to know someone who will!
On to the issue of the car. Once the six months is up, the car has to be taken out of Greece for a minimum of 185 days before you can return. I know that a friend of mine took a risk last year but got caught and her car was impounded and she paid a hefty fine. So, definitely not a risk worth taking.
I bought a new car in 2005 and as previously mentioned by scoobie, you need a residency permit and a tax number before you can buy. These don't take too long to obtain (a couple of weeks). You are going out there at the right time to pick up an ex-rental car as there are always lots being sold off as the season draws to a close. They tend to sell them when they are 5-6 years old and are up to date with servicing etc. However, be aware that second hand prices are usually more expensive than you would pay for the same car in the UK because there isn't a huge second hand car market in Kos. Most Greeks will buy a new car and then drive it till it dies although you will find a decent second hand supply of more upmarket brands as the people driving these can afford to change their cars more frequently. 
I hope this helps and don't forget, keep in touch! 
Emma


----------



## ron and christine (Jul 25, 2009)

*Driving to Kos*



Emma Anderson said:


> Hello Ron & Christine
> 
> I am also moving to Kos in 2010. I am hoping to go in April/May. I've lived over there for several years previously and made the mistake of coming back to the UK in 2006. I first lived there back in the nineties and my love affair with Kos has never ended. It is wonderful to hear about others planning a new life there and it would be great to keep in touch. I have lots of friends and family (both Greek & English) living there and if I don't know the answer to any questions you may have then I am bound to know someone who will!
> On to the issue of the car. Once the six months is up, the car has to be taken out of Greece for a minimum of 185 days before you can return. I know that a friend of mine took a risk last year but got caught and her car was impounded and she paid a hefty fine. So, definitely not a risk worth taking.
> ...


Hi Emma
Sorry its taken so long to reply. But with Xmas and work I just havant seem to have time. But the time is getting on and the house is on the market and her in doors wants to start packing.
The one problem I have is getting a luton van from uk to kos. Because Im taking more than 3 square metres of goods its classed as freight, and ferries want to charge the earth. And I cant seem to find a ferry to the Island that allows vans.
I know in greece you cannot buy a van unless you can prove you need it but I dont know if they will allow me bring one for 6 mounths. If you could check this out for me it would be appreciated.We will keep in touch.
Ron and Christine


----------



## Emma Anderson (Dec 5, 2009)

*Van to Kos*



ron and christine said:


> Hi Emma
> Sorry its taken so long to reply. But with Xmas and work I just havant seem to have time. But the time is getting on and the house is on the market and her in doors wants to start packing.
> The one problem I have is getting a luton van from uk to kos. Because Im taking more than 3 square metres of goods its classed as freight, and ferries want to charge the earth. And I cant seem to find a ferry to the Island that allows vans.
> I know in greece you cannot buy a van unless you can prove you need it but I dont know if they will allow me bring one for 6 mounths. If you could check this out for me it would be appreciated.We will keep in touch.
> Ron and Christine


Hi Ron and Christine
Have you looked at Superfast Ferries from Italy to mainland Greece and then Blue Star Ferries from Piraeus to Kos? They definitely allow vans. You're right, you can't buy (or hire) a van in Greece unless you have a business that requires one - a real pain! However, there is nothing to stop you driving a UK registered van over as long as you don't keep it there for more than 6 months. There is another option but it may sound a bit of an odd thing to do but it might work out cheaper. Buy yourself a cheap Luton van (Ebay is a good place to look), drive it over, use it for up to 6 months and then dispose of it, i.e. give it to the gypsies or cross the scrapyards palm with Euros to crush it for you. As I understand it, the vehicle can stay on the island but it can't be driven so if you give it to the gypsies don't give it to them in a driveable condition. Or, wait 6 months and then allow the authorities to impound it. It will have served it's purpose.
In 2005 I had the contents of a 3 bed house shipped from the UK to Kos. It cost £3700 door to door including packing and unpacking. There are a lot more companies offering that sort of service now so prices may well have come down so it might be worth looking into. Self drive may seem cheaper at first but when you take everything into consideration (cost of van, fuel, toll charges, hotels/food en route, ferry charges for you and the vehicle) there might not be much in it. By the way, if you pack any boxes etc you must write a list of everything in each box and put one copy in the box, one copy stuck to the outside of the box and another copy given to whoever drives the van.
I have some friends who live in Kos who have done the trip several times. They're away at the mo but when I speak to them I will ask if they have any info that might help. Best wishes, Emma


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

Hi, be careful if you decide to buy a cheap van and get rid of it in Kos, if you end up over the six months and the customs know it would cost you a small fortune , they will take the van but fine you far more than the van is worth. The problem with driving a Uk registered van not a car over here is that the police will certainly stop you more often.
If you own any olive trees with your land or fruit trees and they are listed on your contract then this will allow you the correct tax paper to buy an open top truck or van etc. After your first picking season you submit the kilos of the olives etc on your tax return .


----------



## ron and christine (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi Emma,
Thanks for the imfomation about the ferries,I think we are just going to load up and go. When we get to the ferry terminal it will be a case of who is the cheapest.We got a quote two weeks ago from a frieght firm and the cost was £5500 for a two bed house, so thats out of the question. So our plan is to leave on the 30th Sept and go Dover - Calais then drive to Ancona then the ferry to Patras then drive to Athens port and ferry to Kos, which I v worked out to be about £1500 then at Christmas bring the van back to UK and sell. Then fly back and buy on Kos.
Where on Kos are you going to live? We have got a rental in Kefalos. So maybe me and Christine can meet up with you and tell you all the gorry details about our trip ( of a lifetime)
Good luck on your move and keep in touch
Ron & Christine


----------

